Ask HN: Is there an RSS feed for my favorites here on Hacker News? - mlmonge
======
deftnerd
This has been a feature that I wish existed. I often like to 'favorite' a
post, and wish there was an RSS feed so I could use various automation tools
to easily combine those favorite links into bookmark collections.

------
mlmonge
I was intending to post this on the 'ask' section--clearly I'm clueless about
that as well :( Kindly advise on that, please. Thanks!

~~~
edavis
[https://edavis.github.io/hnrss/](https://edavis.github.io/hnrss/) might have
what you're looking for.

(I'm the creator. Ping me if you have any questions and I'll do my best to
help.)

